# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Thuở ban đầu chưa biết CNC

## Lenamhai

Lâu rồi mới thấy lại bức ảnh này,
Đây là 1 trong những sản phẩm do mình tự chế tạo từ máy khoan bàn và bộ gá X+Y 
Em boat này cũng từng một thời làm sóng gió ao hồ ở Quận 8. Nhưng do nài yếu nên em nó đã bị chấn thương trong một trận tỉ thí vớ một tên anh chị

----------

Boyred2000, im_atntc, Khongnickname, Mr.L, phuong786, vuthanh

----------


## Mr.L

A ui a post bài về đổ composit đi Anh ^^

----------


## Lenamhai

Cái này anh còn amateur lắm Mr L ơi.

----------


## CBNN

có gì đâu khó a Huy ơi , ko có gì thì ta chơi thủ công .

----------


## Boyred2000

Cái boat của a Huy rất nice.

----------


## cnclaser

cụ chế giỏi thiệt đó hic khâm phục

----------

